# Boice-Crane model 2309 14" vertical bandsaw



## Technical Ted (Jun 29, 2017)

I've got a 17" vertical bandsaw for wood, but I've been wanting one that would run slow enough for metal as well. I just brought home a Boice-Crane model 2309 floor mount 8-speed bandsaw. It has a 4 step pulley with a 2 speed gearbox. Blade FPM 92-4100. Blade size 3/16"-3/4". Runs nice and quite. Tires, bearings, etc. look in great shape. I never heard of this brand before but it appears to be a very good construction. Made in Ohio in 1955.

I paid $400 for it... Is that a fair price or is it on the high end?

Thanks for the input,
Ted


----------



## wawoodman (Jun 29, 2017)

Boice-Crane has been in woodworking equipment for almost 100 years.
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=111

If it's worth it to you, it's worth it.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 29, 2017)

You got a great saw with good capacity at a low end price - assuming the bearings and guides are all in good shape.  A new saw of similar capability would set you back at least 3-4 times what you paid.  10 times for a premium saw.


----------



## mikey (Jun 30, 2017)

Boice Crane made light industrial stuff - very good quality. I have a 6" BC jointer that I think well of.


----------



## dlane (Jun 30, 2017)

Pic's


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 30, 2017)

yeah - pictures, please!


----------



## Technical Ted (Jul 1, 2017)

dlane said:


> Pic's



Here you go!


----------



## dlane (Jul 1, 2017)

Looks like a good one, interesting top blade guide bearing adjuster, 
Yesterday I put a chip brush under table on my Doall to keep most chips away from tire.


----------



## mzayd3 (Jul 1, 2017)

I'd say that you did well. They are well made, but I think the blade size isn't a standard one. That's no big deal though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technical Ted (Jul 1, 2017)

mzayd3 said:


> I'd say that you did well. They are well made, but I think the blade size isn't a standard one. That's no big deal though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, it does appear to not be that common. It's 98" (8'-2"). 

Where's a good place to buy blades? I used to buy from Enco when they had some of those great sales with free shipping. Man, I miss those! MSC's prices are not as good, but they do have good selection. I most likely will stick with carbon steel blades. I know they don't last as long, but if you hit something hard and ruin one I'd rather lose a $25 blade than a $50 dollar one!

Ted


----------



## mzayd3 (Jul 1, 2017)

I don't really know. I think Mcmaster makes them to length, otherwise I'd look locally to a blade and sharpening shop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Jul 1, 2017)

Mine are 114" several places make them to size , I use bimetal 10-14 tpi
I think I got mine from 'custom blades online' bimetal vari pitch is the way to go'
Not much will stop them
Google band saw blades ,


----------



## mikey (Jul 1, 2017)

Nice machine, Ted. Yours is way beefier than the more modern machines - very nice!


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 1, 2017)

Most cities have a custom blade maker that will be in any quality you like.  Shop local if you can so problems are easier to resolve.


----------



## Technical Ted (Jul 2, 2017)

So far, I've found these on Amazon. Magnate brand. For the price, probably worth a try. It appears they combine shipping and no sales tax for me so the price is very good.

https://www.amazon.com/Magnate-M98C...d=1498994722&sr=8-5&keywords=98+bandsaw+blade

Any other input is appreciated!
Ted


----------



## mikey (Jul 2, 2017)

Ted, do yourself a favor and try Lenox bi-metal blades. They sell wood and metal cutting blades and custom lengths can be ordered from several places. This is one of them: https://www.bandsawbladesdirect.com/band-saw-blades?gclid=CKz1u4bE6tQCFUlNfgodFnQOHg

I use Lenox blades for wood, metal and in my hacksaws. Best blades I have found.


----------



## dlane (Jul 2, 2017)

^ x2

Bimetal May cost more but they are worth the cost my blade is still going strong after a year now , cutting anything a file will


----------

